# 85  military CJ-7



## my72jeep (20 Jan 2009)

G'day to all .
I am re building a 1985 military issue CJ-7 CFR# 85-76598 (you work with what you got) I am looking for any pics any one might have kicking around of their time in units that had one.
parking lot pics, field use, fun at the beach.
looking for markings, mods, layout.


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2009)

Hells bells... paint it olive drab and it's pert much "as is" perfect.


----------



## my72jeep (20 Jan 2009)

Done that, even put the 524 and comms gear in it. but there are little things, like I have the wrong power switch for the converter but, thanks to a nice guy with pics in BC, I now know what the right one looks like


----------

